# Pine Fruit Bowl with Basket Illusion Rim



## Steve in VA (Dec 2, 2022)

After my trip to Tucson I wanted to do something with a Southwestern theme.

Pine fruit bowl with natural inclusions, knots, torched rim, and a worm hole left in for authenticity. 12” x 4.75”

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2022)

Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 2, 2022)

What a great idea. Sure beats the time needed to bead the entire bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2022)

Fantastic bowl! Nothing like a good worm hole for authenticity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 2, 2022)

Great looking bowl! Tons of character and I love the basket weave accent, really fits the bowl. You must have had your bead cutter really sharp to cut such nice beads in pine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 2, 2022)

Mmm, I like this ... with the great looking work that both you and Tim have been posting, I'm feeling pressured to get me one of those D-way beading tools and the pen for my Optima pyro gear

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 2, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Great looking bowl! Tons of character and I love the basket weave accent, really fits the bowl. You must have had your bead cutter really sharp to cut such nice beads in pine!


Thanks Tim! I hone it with a diamond card and it seems to work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 2, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> Mmm, I like this ... with the great looking work that both you and Tim have been posting, I'm feeling pressured to get me one of those D-way beading tools and the pen for my Optima pyro gear



Go for it; just another rabbit hole to go down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou (Dec 2, 2022)

Your repairs and detail work really turns this otherwise ordinary bowl into an appealing eye catcher. Well done Steve, be proud of this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 2, 2022)

That's sweet! How do you get the math to come out right on the vertical lines in the pattern?


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 2, 2022)

Steve, just a really nice job done here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Dec 2, 2022)

Beautiful piece of art!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 2, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> That's sweet! How do you get the math to come out right on the vertical lines in the pattern?


Thanks Barry! It’s just a repeating pattern in this case. If you start at any given point, there are 8 spots until you get to the same spot further along in the pattern and then it just repeats again. Hope that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2022)

Terrific Southwest flair! What a beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 2, 2022)

Wow Steve. Over the top!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 3, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Barry! It’s just a repeating pattern in this case. If you start at any given point, there are 8 spots until you get to the same spot further along in the pattern and then it just repeats again. Hope that makes sense?


If you divide 360 by those 8 spots, I find the verticals need to be 5 degrees apart to make 9 complete repetitions.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JonLanier (Dec 3, 2022)

Brilliant!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 5, 2022)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 6, 2022)

Barb said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Barb and it’s great to see you on again. Hope all is well with you and you’re getting settled in!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 7, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks Barry! It’s just a repeating pattern in this case. If you start at any given point, there are 8 spots until you get to the same spot further along in the pattern and then it just repeats again. Hope that makes sense?


What did you do to make the spacing worked out so the pattern wasn’t broken up when meeting the starting point? Did you use an index plate for marking the spacing? Did you only mark out each 8 piece section or mark everything in each section?


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> What did you do to make the spacing worked out so the pattern wasn’t broken up when meeting the starting point? Did you use an index plate for marking the spacing? Did you only mark out each 8 piece section or mark everything in each section?



Hey Karl. I wish I did use an index plate, but unfortunately I don't have one, yet. One more thing on the list of wants  

For all of my basket illusion pieces I use polar graph paper. There are a number of sites online that allow you to put in the variables you want to help work out the pattern before turning and coloring. In this case, the number of "spokes" radiating out from the center dictate the total number of beads that go around the piece. This allows the math to work out for both the pattern and to ensure you end up where you started when you get back around to the beginning.

I print the polar graph paper out, then use a glue stick to adhere it to a piece of foam board. With a 1.25" hole in the center, it mounts on the spindle behind my chuck. That essentially becomes my homemade, and very cheap, index plate. I now have a bunch of them set up with various numbers of spokes for the patterns I most commonly use. 

I'm actually working on another piece now and will take a pic of my homemade index plates this evening for you.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## GlynnC (Dec 7, 2022)

I agree - excellent and inspiring work! I just bought the D-Way beading tool set of 5 (substituting a diamond tool) - my wife's Christmas present to me (She is good to me ). Very impressed with the crisp cuts, even in soft woods.
Steve - did you darken the rim by lightly burning it?
Thanks
Glynn

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 7, 2022)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2022)

GlynnC said:


> I agree - excellent and inspiring work! I just bought the D-Way beading tool set of 5 (substituting a diamond tool) - my wife's Christmas present to me (She is good to me ). Very impressed with the crisp cuts, even in soft woods.
> Steve - did you darken the rim by lightly burning it?
> Thanks
> Glynn



I wish I had the full set, but I get by with the two I have. You'll love them!!

And yes, I used a propane torch to lightly scorch the rim, then sanded it back a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Hey Karl. I wish I did use an index plate, but unfortunately I don't have one, yet. One more thing on the list of wants
> 
> For all of my basket illusion pieces I use polar graph paper. There are a number of sites online that allow you to put in the variables you want to help work out the pattern before turning and coloring. In this case, the number of "spokes" radiating out from the center dictate the total number of beads that go around the piece. This allows the math to work out for both the pattern and to ensure you end up where you started when you get back around to the beginning.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of examples of what I use for the index system. Crude but effective.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 7, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Here are a couple of examples of what I use for the index system. Crude but effective.
> 
> View attachment 234570


Polar graph paper….I think I just had PTSD again……

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 8, 2022)

Gdurfey said:


> Polar graph paper….I think I just had PTSD again……



I sense there’s a back story about polar graphs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 8, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> I sense there’s a back story about polar graphs?


Just anything that reminds me of college calculus and physics for some reason..........


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 16, 2022)

Thats really cool!


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 16, 2022)

GeorgeS said:


> Thats really cool!



Thanks so much George!!


----------

